# Where/How do you start showing?



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been heavily considering showing (and possibly breeding) Boston Terriers in the future but I'm not even sure where to start. Where do you learn how to be a handler? How do you convince a reputable breeder that you want a breeder/show dog when they have a strict no-breeding contract? Where do you start? Keep on mind I'm not jumping into this any time soon. I'm looking at researching and waiting a couple years before seriously considering it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I would start by finding breeders you like and telling them that you are interested in a show prospect. Some breeders are only interested in sending show prospects to people who they know will finish the dog (based on previous dogs and experience), but others are happy to mentor a newbie. It's often easier to find a male, since breeders need to keep good males in the population, but typically they want females for their own breeding program. I fell into a very nice show quality male by chance, and I know others in my breed in the same position.

Females are often co-owned, with contracts about how many litters they will have, who gets to pick the stud, etc etc. So it might be more difficult, but if you are interested in the breeding side of it at all that would be a great way to start. The contract might allow you to breed a litter of your own, and if not you could still be involved in any breedings on some level.

The strict spay/neuter and no breeding contracts are only for pet buyers. You will find that show breeders have a separate contract for dogs going to show homes, but it's not something they post to their website (and it may be different for each dog and situation). It might be a co-ownership, or you might own the dog outright. I own Watson, but in his contract it states what I must do before I'm allowed to breed him (finish his Ch, health tests, etc). After that any breeding decisions are up to me because I own him, but in a co-ownership there are typically rules about breeding and all owners must agree.

Most people learn how to handle from handling classes. Plenty of regular dog training places offer handling classes, so look around. You can take classes with any dog, even if they are fixed and not a show dog, to figure out the technique. It's easier to work on your own handling with an older more trained dog, vs a squirmy puppy. The instructor can give you a lot of information on how to sign up for shows, how they work, and what to wear. There is also a lot of info on this forum if you poke around.

It's really not that hard to get a show quality dog and dabble a bit, especially if you want a male. A lot depends on how competitive the breed is (I wouldn't start with a golden or GSD), but for the most part it doesn't take years of study or anything to get in the ring. I think I took 4-8 weeks of handling classes before entering my first show, and finished my dog a little more than a year later (with very limited showing).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Elrohwen gave a lot of good advice. I would start going to some shows in your area, and talking to people around the boston ring. It's good to make contacts now so that they know a little about you. Also going to shows will give you a feel for the environment. 

Classes are definitely a good way to start, and most you don't even need a show dog to work with at first, just a dog. Search around for some and see what the rules they have and what not, some classes you need to be apart of the club to attend but some allow drop ins. 

Also Xeph's dog showing thread has a lot of great info about shows, might wanna check that out.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I will look for classes in my area. I've also been looking for local shows but they're harder to pinpoint. I've been to one show before and the people who had breeds I was interested were either incredibly rude/snooty or busy talking with someone else. It got to the point of where standing and waiting for them to be done was getting awkward. lol You breeders are so intimidating...


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Very important thing to do first before contacting breeders is to know the breed INTIMATELY... that is, read up about the history, find out about the various lines and how they differ, and only picking maybe 2-3 people to contact to ask if they would mentor you or would be willing to co-own a dog with you to show. I think it's actually easier to establish some kind of rapport with a breeder via email/phone first before going to a show to meet them in person. That way, they have an idea of who you are and then when they meet you, they already know what you're approaching them for.

One very helpful thing is to add breeders on facebook. Most of them will approve friend requests, and you can look at their dogs' types on there. Contact someone whose dogs' types fit your tastes... and it also helps to know each of their dogs individually, and let them know which is your favourite. Breeders like people who do their homework, basically. Don't go up to someone with ZERO knowledge of the breed or their dogs... it gets you off the wrong foot. 

Definitely don't go around contacting a bajillion breeders asking them for a show puppy... they all know each other and sooner or later, word is going to get out that so-and-so is out shopping for a puppy and is asking everyone under the sun.

I know, sounds intimidating, isn't it? I had to learn everything from scratch as well, and it definitely was NOT easy! Took me years to get it right, but FB REALLY helped. It's also a very useful way to connect with overseas breeders. In my breed, Cavaliers, it is actually a very closed community in North America, and exceedingly difficult to buy a foundation bitch. What some newbies have been doing instead is to import foundation bitches from Europe. Breeders there are more inclined to sell bitches to newbies, and they don't require ridiculous contracts or co ownerships. I know of people whom have gotten BISS winning bitches this way.

The important thing is to do your homework and lots and lots of research! Knowledge is power 

ETA: It's most definitely easier to acquire a male as your first show dog. Many breeders are put off by newbies who start off by asking for show quality bitches (they are hard to come by and very valuable). If you're interested in having someone mentor you, ask them for a male show potential... and do your best! Train, train, train... attend shows even when you lose, and keep at it! It shows your commitment and enthusiasm.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

I've actually pinpointed at least two (maybe three) breeders I KNOW I want to get to know. I've already added one on FB. I'd like to think I'm pretty well versed in the standard and history of Boston Terriers (obviously I still have a lot to learn and look forward to it). Talking to breeders via email/phone first makes things a lot easier for me with my social anxiety.

I wish I didn't have to wait like 3 years to even seriously consider doing this (we're at our dog limit lol).


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, if someone from North America wanted a dog from Germany or France, how would you get past the language barrier? Google translate? Hope they speak English? Lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Everybody speaks English  Germans and French actually speak and write pretty good English. The rest of Europe, it depends (Scandinavians have the best command of English)... but generally, they'll understand what you're saying and you'll understand when they reply. It might be short and succinct but I very rarely come across Europeans who can't speak English at all!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah lucidity is right, most people in Europe can understand English. Now some of the smaller more obscure countries maybe not so much, but with Germany and France you probably wouldn't have a problem. You would need to look up the procedure of getting the dog registered with CKC. Its probably similar to AKC.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

From what I know, the CKC requires that the dog's original export pedigree be submitted to them for re-registration before it can be shown. In some countries, a dog can be temporarily registered using a scanned copy of the pedigree (you then have to submit the original when you receive it). It's something to take note of because certain KCs in Europe can take AGES to process export pedigrees and you might not receive it for months. 

Also you have to be very careful when importing dogs. Since you'll be choosing a dog from photos or videos, sometimes you don't notice things like a bad temperament or some other issues. Make sure whoever you're importing from has a history of exporting good quality dogs!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Good to know, thanks!!! I don't think I'll be importing any time soon but if it comes to that, the more I know the better. Haha


----------

